

Tell HN: Merry Christmas and get away from your computer - jarnix

That&#x27;s all, Merry Christmas to all of you. I hope it&#x27;s a time for you to get away from your computer and stop thinking about hacking and developing stuff.<p>The best ideas come when I&#x27;m not looking for them.  Inspiration does not come through HN or Techmeme or Pandowhatevercrunch.com .<p>So enjoy your holiday and I wish you all the best.
======
rhgraysonii
But...But...

Okay, you really are right. Thank you. I will go drink christmas ales and
listen to my family's bad jokes. Hope you all do the same :)

~~~
dgoujard
Yeah, same here ^^ i will try too ;)

------
AznHisoka
I'll be spending the entire X'Mas hacking on my startup :) Thanks for the
advice though.

~~~
idoescompooters
Your startup?

------
idoescompooters
Never!

